# Outboard title?



## Walleyeman89 (Jul 13, 2013)

I just got ahold of a 1975 25 hp Johnson outboard motor and it didn't come with a title. I've been told any motor over 10 hp has to have a title. I called my local bmv and they told me they didn't think I needed a title for it. If anyone knows anything about this and can help me I would appreciate it thanks.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

They don't need it. I don't even know why they make titles for outboards, they aren't used for anything.


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

if the BMV says no i would have to believe them i guess ! but i have always heard anything 10 and over not 9.9.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I should clarify, 10hp and up are supposed to have titles. It&#8217;s just that they aren&#8217;t used, or needed. The only use I could see is if a motor was stolen, to prove ownership. But if that was the case, it would make more sense for smaller motors to have titles as well, since they&#8217;re more easily stolen.


----------



## DontForgetTheDrainPlug (Mar 3, 2010)

Ohio used to require outboards to be registered and have their own sticker, similar to the boat stickers used today. Can't remember if there was any minimum HP that needed stickers and don't remember exactly when they stopped requiring the stickers. So you did need a title back then I believe, at least for your first OB sticker.

Maybe other states still register OB's??? therefore there still might be a need for titles???


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

They do title the motors to prove ownership.You have to give them the serial number. Pictures of it and the motor.If it comes out that there is a title in someones name they can't tell you who it is. Then you have to contact the odnr watercraft and they will send you a form to fill out. You send it back with $3 and they will send you the name of the last owner.


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Was one reason for titling or tagging, to prove you were not using an over 10 on restricted horsepower lakes if you got checked.


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

M.Magis said:


> It&#8217;s just that they aren&#8217;t used, or needed. The only use I could see is if a motor was stolen, to prove ownership.


Ahh, you guys forgot something. When you title something in your name, that's when they collect their sales tax. If you didn't have to title, you'd probably not pay. 

If the engine is from out of state, I think you'll only need to present bill of sale, with the previous owner's name and address, new owner's name and address, the year, make, model, serial number, date of sale, and, the sales price.


----------



## powrguy (Sep 4, 2010)

All outboards, 10HP or more, are SUPPOSED to be Titled, as you said, to collect the sales Tax. If it's out-of-state-purchased, they check which State you got it from, and if it doesn't require Titles in that State, you just need a Notarized Bill of Sale from the Seller, with the motor Serial Number. If you don't have the Notarized Bill of Sale, then you take pictures of the motor, Motor Serial Number plate/plug/etc., and submit that.


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

Title is not required as far as I know for outboards, not even over 10hp. It is easier to sell them used with title. I would not worry about an old 25hp motor, just use it.


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

yep, just bought a boat from ky, title for boat and trailer, not motor, no issue licensing it.

now, for my ranger i have all 3 titles... but its odd, title for a boat motor, but not a car or tru...i better hush there before this gets seen by the wrong eyes...


----------

